# places to shop in Winnipeg??



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going on a business trip to Winnipeg at the end of the month and want to shop...what are some names of places to shop (bow shops) and where are they?

looking for doinker stab (30"),+ v-bars, and maybe some Lightspeeds or FMJ's for me and magnetic rest (L) & clicker for son's recurve.

there must be someplace in Winnipeg??


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

heights and heartland archery great staff at both stores. Heights archery is located on the west side of the city on portage avenue in the basement of the heights complex Ron is the area Hoyt rep along with a few other line ups. Heartland is located on the eastside of the city just behind the driver licensing bureau on nairn avenue Ray is the area bowtech rep and is home to bulldog targets.


----------

